# Need help, my OCZ 120GB SSDs have performance issues



## fusionblu (Dec 11, 2010)

The problem I have is that I have the 120GB versions, two of them in RAID 0, but the speeds only hit 300MB for read and 200MB for write which are speeds which I'm sure should be a lot higher seeing from the results that others have two with two Raid 0 60GB SSDs versions of my SSDs.

I do believe that everything is connected together properly as it should be so that should not be a problem, however, tt is clear to me that there is definetly a problem between my motherboard and my SSDs as some odd messages pops up on my post screen as my computer loads up about some something to do with the AHCI bios.

Here are some facts about my system in regards to firmware and bios:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Rev.1 running on the F7 BIOS. On the motherboard I enabled the correct settings as they should be for enabling the AHCI for the SDDs, but if you believe I may have missed an option or two feel clear to post a little guide if you can.

SSDs: OCZ Vertex 2E Bigfoot 120GB 3.5" SATA-II Solid State Hard Drive has not been installed with the latest firmware as the software tool to do that does not read my SSDs which might be because I put them in Raid 0 and installed my OS onto them first before putting firmware on, I need further comfirmation as I'm not too sure about this.

Here is a screenshot from what CrystalDiskInfo and CrystalDiskMark gave me from their readingss of my SDDs (the CrystalDiskInfo recognised my storages drive without any issues, but it seems to have issues reading my raided SSDs):


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 12, 2010)

The biggest difference between my dual Vertex 2 60GB RAID 0 set up and yours is that you are using a Marvel RAID controller and I am using Intel(R) ICH8R/ICH9R/ICH10R/DO/5 Series/3400 Series SATA RAID Controller.  

A few synthetic benchmarks of my RAID 0 setup.






1st.  I followed the OCZ instructions for setting up a VERTEX 2 for windows use:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/wiki/index.php?title=How_to_set_up_Windows_on_a_VERTEX


2nd.  I used Intel Rapid storage technology create the RAID 0 partition.




My 60GB have the most current factory firmware which is 1.25.


OCZ currently has a similar firmware of 1.24 for updating:

http://www.ocztechnology.com/ssd_tools/OCZ_Vertex_2,_Vertex_LE,_Agility_2/


Be sure to have the latest RST (rapid storage technology) driver.  

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...tel®+RST)&ProdId=2101&LineId=1090&FamilyId=40


I'm running DFI Intel X58 JR MB and everything that I have shared has worked out for my Vertex 2 RAID 0 set up.


----------



## chuchnit (Dec 12, 2010)

Get them drives on the ICH10 ports and far far away from that Marvell controller. That will solve your issues.


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 12, 2010)

I have made progress, switched the ports around, but I had to do a format again as my last Raid set up was lost as it was done on Marvel RAID controller instead of the Intel one.

More to the point I have made progress and here are my results:





My only remaining issue now is getting the firmware on as there seems to be a problem with that at the moment and from the image SSDs don't show at all which might be another problem (it only shows my storage HDD now). I did manage to see the firmware version on post which has showed me the version is 1.23 so that needs to be updated.


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 13, 2010)

That looks more like what it should be. 


Is that doing the random data test or the zeros?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2010)

chuchnit said:


> Get them drives on the ICH10 ports and far far away from that Marvell controller. That will solve your issues.



exactly what i was going to say.


as for the firmware update, you'll need the drives to not be in a RAID array to do that. try using another PC, may be easier.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 13, 2010)

Why did you use the Marvell before anyway?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Why did you use the Marvell before anyway?



probably the same logic i fell for some time ago 'well, if i use these two standalone ports for RAID, i can leave the rest AHCI so it doesnt screw with my other drives'


my samsung blu ray drive only works on AHCI and IDE mode controllers, for example.


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 13, 2010)

SonDa5 said:


> That looks more like what it should be.
> 
> 
> Is that doing the random data test or the zeros?



Just the standard benchmark test on CrystalDiskMark (which would be on the same settings if you have just installed it), I prefer not to mess around with settings too much.

Question though, is there really a secret to how you pulled those benchmarks with CrystalDiskMark? It is just that I would like to make my SSDs run at those insane speeds of 500MB+ too. 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Why did you use the Marvell before anyway?



Because I was a noob who was unaware of how crap the Marvell Raid Controller and to be honest I was completely unaware that there was another SATA 2 controller which would give me better performance. I guess it will take a while before the whole SATA 3 controller will become something that is worth using.



Mussels said:


> exactly what i was going to say.
> 
> 
> as for the firmware update, you'll need the drives to not be in a RAID array to do that. try using another PC, may be easier.



Thanks for confirming that for me, I guess I will put those SSDs in a different rig (with the system running from it's own HDD instead of the SSDs of course) and update them using the firmware tool from OCZ's website.


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 13, 2010)

fusionblu said:


> Question though, is there really a secret to how you pulled those benchmarks with CrystalDiskMark? It is just that I would like to make my SSDs run at those insane speeds of 500MB+ too.





No secret just spent about 15 hours figuring out how to set up a clean, aligned RAID 0 partition with Windows 7.

I had a big problem with my SSD getting the 31k offset problem but eventually over came it with clean RAID 0 partition.  

Also don't forget to use Intel RST and enable the cache on the RAID array.


Here is my Atto benchmark.


----------

